# Why is this on my profile?



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Who's playin? 

Seriously who's torso is this & why is it there? I've gone to edit profile & it's just an empty box.

Help appreciated!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dunno, he looks in pretty good nick though.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Lol that's weird ask @Lorian


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Dunno, he looks in pretty good nick though.





anaboliclove said:


> Lol that's weird ask @Lorian


 :lol: thanks!

It's driving me nuts


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Its frandman


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ya know...... I'm sure I recognise those nipples........

brb


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

@frandeman gtfo


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Who's playin?
> 
> Seriously who's torso is this & why is it there? I've gone to edit profile & it's just an empty box.
> 
> ...


I cannot see this picture on my phone or laptop.

How are you viewing ukm?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I cannot see this picture on my phone or laptop.
> 
> How are you viewing ukm?


On my phone through Safari, not the app. Thanks Darksim


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

@Frandeman,


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> Who's playin?
> 
> Seriously who's torso is this & why is it there? I've gone to edit profile & it's just an empty box.
> 
> ...


More importantly is that friggin rabbit following every female member on here?? :scared:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Verno said:


> More importantly is that friggin rabbit following every female member on here?? :scared:


 :lol: wouldn't surprise me, the messages I've had would give you a giggle


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> :lol: wouldn't surprise me, the messages I've had would give you a giggle


I apologise, I was drunk when I sent them :whistling: . Is weird though.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> :lol: wouldn't surprise me, the messages I've had would give you a giggle


Ill bet they would ..............::::: princess?!! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

the pic is not there when I view your profile, what I see this....


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I apologise, I was drunk when I sent them :whistling: . Is weird though.


 :lol:



Verno said:


> Ill bet they would ..............::::: princess?!! :lol:


There was a number, coukd have had so much fun :lol: I've deleted it now though.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> :lol: wouldn't surprise me, the messages I've had would give you a giggle


what did it say chappers?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> the pic is not there when I view your profile, what I see this....
> 
> View attachment 116989


x2


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> the pic is not there when I view your profile, what I see this....


Thanks! Hopefully it's back to normal


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

DLChappers said:


> :lol: wouldn't surprise me, the messages I've had would give you a giggle


I would love it if one day one of the female members just made a thread of all the messages they've had


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> what did it say chappers?


Typical cringe fest with a phone number haha! Vom.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I would love it if one day one of the female members just made a thread of all the messages they've had


Would be funny lol


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I would love it if one day one of the female members just made a thread of all the messages they've had


 :lol: you'd never believe it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> :lol:
> 
> There was a number, coukd have had so much fun :lol: I've deleted it now though.


Now that would've been fun :devil2:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

DLChappers said:


> :lol: you'd never believe it


dare you!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> I would love it if one day one of the female members just made a thread of all the messages they've had


no no, that would not be cool!! :lol:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

DLChappers said:


> Typical cringe fest with a phone number haha! Vom.


OMG creepy rabbit! Who does that!

Hmm back to the drawing board for me note to self no cringe no phone no.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> OMG creepy rabbit! Who does that!
> 
> Hmm back to the drawing board for me note to self no cringe no phone no.


 @Plate loved them. Send them all his way fellas


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> @Plate loved them. Send them all his way fellas


what we talking about, cock picks?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> what we talking about, cock picks?


 @anaboliclove ^^^^^^^^^^^. Thank me later


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

So I take it d!ck pics are a no no then pmsl


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> dare you!


Test, test everywhere.



IGotTekkers said:


> no no, that would not be cool!! :lol:


Guilty tekkers!? Haha



anaboliclove said:


> OMG creepy rabbit! Who does that!
> 
> Hmm back to the drawing board for me note to self no cringe no phone no.


haha it's fine I'll let you off this time :whistling:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Anaboliclove do not send me any c0ck pics ffs


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Anaboliclove do not send me any c0ck pics ffs


 @anaboliclove Re "plate",,,,, No means yes :wink:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I bet this is the rabbit guy


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> Test, test everywhere.
> 
> Guilty tekkers!? Haha
> 
> haha it's fine I'll let you off this time :whistling:


Double dare you!!!!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Plate said:


> Anaboliclove do not send me any c0ck pics ffs


s**t sorry love SENT!!!


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> I bet this is the rabbit guy
> 
> View attachment 116990


haha rank! But likely



Verno said:


> Double dare you!!!!


Consider this a warning :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> s**t sorry love SENT!!!


fvck it mate in for a penny..


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Plate said:


> fvck it mate in for a penny..


well? remember it is cold up north today so take that into consideration


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> well? remember it is cold up north today so take that into consideration


no likes left to give :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> well? remember it is cold up north today so take that into consideration


looks like a midgets thumb pal


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Check your profile again. But if not maybe write something in 'about me' and save. Let me know.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Check your profile again. But if not maybe write something in 'about me' and save. Let me know.


It's gone now! Thankyou


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> Consider this a warning :lol:


From me? I doooooooooooont think so!!!

At least I don't think I've sent you any cheesy messages :lol:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Verno said:


> From me? I doooooooooooont think so!!!
> 
> At least I don't think I've sent you any cheesy messages :lol:


Not you


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Plate said:


> looks like a midgets thumb pal


huh bitch!! :crying:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> Not you


What? Really???

I'm so sorry! I'll get straight on it


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Verno said:


> What? Really???
> 
> I'm so sorry! I'll get straight on it


 :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Always said you were a catfish, got found out ain't ya  loljk


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Cliffs on this thread please?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Cliffs on this thread please?


> op has random pic of guy on profile

> thread turns into discussion about messages op has received; one containing a mobile number :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> @frandeman gtfo


You know you wanted me haha sorry x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> wouldn't surprise me, the messages I've had would give you a giggle


None from me... Don't need too darling..

I don't use UKM for that yet


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> In my defense I would like to say..
> 
> I just change my profile picture yesterday afternoon... Don't know why it's in you profile
> 
> Only one thing comes to mind.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Sending cock pics used to be my main chatup technique


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Sending cock pics used to be my main chatup technique


Gayboys love a cock picture don't they ?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Always said you were a catfish, got found out ain't ya  loljk


  I'm obviously not a good one haha


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> I'm obviously not a good one haha


busted :lol:


----------

